# Gel firestarter.



## sdkid (Jan 4, 2018)

Are they all the same? The little bottle that I got from Amazen is spendy compared to whats available locally. Just not sure if they are same to use around food.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 4, 2018)

Please remove


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 4, 2018)

All I can say is from watching a couple of different shows on TV, one in particular is "Man-Fire-Food"
They always light and use wood fires and wood coals, a lot of the time, I see them starting fires with oils, kerosene etc.
It does raise an eye brow with me, and I don't use liquids except for left over food oils and grease.
My guess is, it must be ok, and if you do use gel, just use enough to get something going.


----------



## mtodriscoll (Jan 4, 2018)

I just use a small camping-sized propane bottle with a plumbing torch head to light the pellets for my Amazen tube and maze. No gel or liquid needed... The torch head is about $10 and lasts years (I've had mine 22 years and it's still going). The little propane bottles are about $3 and last me 1-2 years each. Torch the pellets for about 30 seconds, let burn for a little while, blow out and smoke away!


----------



## Mauritius (Jan 4, 2018)

I second the gas torch method. Works great, lasts forever, and is useful for other stuff.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jan 4, 2018)

Gas torch is the way to go for lighting the Amazens. I recently picked up a "self igniting" one with an igniter built into it. This one came with a Mapp Gas canister. WOW! That works way better than propane! Lighting briquettes or lump I set a chimney on a propane side burner for a couple of minutes. I've stopped using lighter fluid or any other kind of accelerant. No need to singe any eyebrows.


----------



## biteme7951 (Jan 4, 2018)

I usually use either rubbing alcohol dripped over the end of the row with a syringe, or stuff a birthday candle thru the hole into the pellets and light the wick...but I have used a torch in the past with success.

Barry.


----------



## sdkid (Jan 4, 2018)

I was using the gel from amazen, it came with the tube. It is out and I am looking for a replacement. I'll try the torch alone and see how it goes. thanks everyone.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 5, 2018)

Please remove


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2018)

What are you trying to light. If it's charcoal, then a charcoal chimney with paper soaked in cooking oil works great.
If your lighting pellets for your AMNPS, then a torch is the easiest way.
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 5, 2018)

To add to Al's suggestion. If it's charcoal then the Weber starter cubes work great also.

Chris


----------

